# Help! New Green Clown Goby Bumps



## Alphax (Apr 5, 2012)

Heya Guys,

I need your help -- this is my first saltwater tank. I got this Goby yesterday and he has been hiding. He finally came out and my heart dropped.. What is this?? It looks like pimples with white behind. I have seen ich in my freshwater and it looks alot different than this. I am not really sure if he'd been eating well.. I havent seen him eat (feeding Rod's fish only) Any help appreciated..

















Thanks in advance

-Brian


----------



## Alphax (Apr 5, 2012)

These are not white "salt" spots they are raised bumps with a white pearl inside..


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Marine Ich. Gotta get him to eat. Try soakin his food in GarlicX

Marine Ich/Cryptocaryon irritans - A Discussion of this Parasite and the Treatment Options Available, Part I by Steven Pro - Reefkeeping.com


----------



## Alphax (Apr 5, 2012)

LPS is saying it's stress and he just needs to eat.. Hrmmm


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Alphax said:


> LPS is saying it's stress and he just needs to eat.. Hrmmm


 Good luck.


----------



## Logansbloodyclaw (Mar 30, 2012)

garlic base food, the way to go..
octozin will help and reef safe...

Octozin


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow he's a beauty! It sure does look like Ich to me. I hope you're able to get him to eat.

Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## Alphax (Apr 5, 2012)

Romad said:


> Wow he's a beauty! It sure does look like Ich to me. I hope you're able to get him to eat.
> 
> Keep us posted and good luck.


Thanks, I agree!

So guys.. I agree as well. Ich. I went to another LPS and they recommended getting "Ich Attach" since its reef safe. Trying that now..

I need to get a DERN Q tank going!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I agree, as you would just need to use Hypo Salinity to get rid of Ich. You would not need any meds.


----------



## Alphax (Apr 5, 2012)

Working on setting up a Q tank with a lowered SG... wish me luck


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Alphax said:


> Working on setting up a Q tank with a lowered SG... wish me luck


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SEAWEED54 (Mar 8, 2012)

look at your second pict see the sand residue that blown on rock now look at fish in middle looks same to me my gobys are always covered in sand and it can look like ick if you don't look close


----------

